# UPDATE: Fostering Problem



## Chewysmom (Mar 31, 2009)

PLEASE NOTE: I apologize for bringing the drama

I am fostering a cat and her five kittens for this lady, and when I told her that I needed the mama cat to go a little sooner than expected because she keeps attacking my cat, she said, she had to stay with me. 

She then went on to tell me that I was 100% responsible for all the cats, all their medical bills for spay, neuter and vaccines, etc. This was never part of our agreement, in fact, I did sign a contract saying I would care for the cats, and that any medical needs would be either paid for by their agency or reimbursed. I have asked for a copy of the contract, and they have not been able to provide me with one. 

They said they now have "nothing to do with the cats" and that they are now all mine. Basically they are dumping a cat and her five kittens on me.

Anyone have any suggestions about how to proceed with this? The person who got the cats form the shelter-I asked for her name and they will not give it to me. They told me if I did not want to take care of the cats anymore than I could take them to the shelter, which is where they were rescued from in the first place, they were about to be euthanized. I am pretty sure that legally they own or have responsibility for the cats.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Fostering Problem*

I don't know where you live, but that's not the way it's done here. The orrganization where I got the twins pays for everything, including food, except litter. Have you contacted the person in charge of the fostering program? Or the shelter? Because the shelter isn't going to want these cats back - they'll probably do what they can to help you. They would know the person from the foster program who took custody of the cats. 

That's just despicable! :?


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

*Re: Fostering Problem*

That's just despicable! :?[/quote]

AFFIRME!  

Keep us posted on this one!


----------



## Chewysmom (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Fostering Problem*



marie73 said:


> I don't know where you live, but that's not the way it's done here. The orrganization where I got the twins pays for everything, including food, except litter. Have you contacted the person in charge of the fostering program? Or the shelter? Because the shelter isn't going to want these cats back - they'll probably do what they can to help you. They would know the person from the foster program who took custody of the cats.
> 
> That's just despicable! :?


I have been emailing the lady back and forth, and she says she works under an organization, but she is not it, and that she is not responsible either. The shelter where they were taken from is closed until Wednesday, so I will call them and ask them for the name and phone # of the organization. 

Another shelter I am in contact with says that if they cannot come up with the contract, and I give any or all of the cats to the shelter, and they do not come and get them, it is considered abandonment and they will be fined $500.00 per animal.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Fostering Problem*

I foster and I only pay for daily supplies of food, litter and gas/time schlepping to appointments for vaccinations and s/n. They pay all medical costs and provide any/all medications.

I wonder if you could pursue abandonment charges against them and/or if you could get the mamma and kittens accepted into another fostering program. 

*just a question*
How is this mother cat attacking your own cat? They should not be able to access each other.


----------



## Chewysmom (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Fostering Problem*



Heidi n Q said:


> I foster and I only pay for daily supplies of food, litter and gas/time schlepping to appointments for vaccinations and s/n. They pay all medical costs and provide any/all medications.
> 
> I wonder if you could pursue abandonment charges against them and/or if you could get the mamma and kittens accepted into another fostering program.
> 
> ...


I would be open to getting them into another fostering program. I am also going to investigate the abandonment issue.

It has happened by chance each time. Usually they are all separate from each other in separate rooms.

The first time she was brand new in the house. My cat was sitting about 20 feet away and I was putting a litter box into the cage where the foster cat was and she leaped right out and had her pinned in about 2 seconds. 

The second time I was taking her out to be away form her kittens for a bit and was carrying her to another room. My cat passed through a doorway and the other cat saw, tried to get out of my arms, when I restrained her she bit me (broke skin in two places, I had a nice little infection going for a couple of days there, it has cleared up since.

The third time she somehow got out of our bedroom when the other cat was having a walkabout with her kittens. She just walked into the living room and the other cat chased her until my fiance caught her.


----------



## Chewysmom (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Fostering Problem*

Can I get some feedback on this?

This is the verbage of the contract I signed:

_I, ______________, living at ___________________________________________________, agree to the following:

To foster at my home, 1 black female adult cat and her five nursing kittens. I agree to provide proper care (food, water, shelter) and agree to contact rescuer: __________________, if any medical care is needed for any of the six felines. If I am unable to contact rescuer _____________________, I agree to seek medical care for any of the six felines,at a low cost clinic, on my own, with the agreement that I will be reimbursed any medical cost within reason.

I agree that all six felines will be placed up for adoption once the kittens are eight weeks f age and will be spayed or neutered and vaccinated prior to adoption.

I represent that I have never been subject to legal action for cruelty too, or neglect of animals I represent that I have never owned an animal which has bee confiscated by any animal control or humane organization for violations of animal control regulations or animal adoption agreements_


Can anyone tell me what they think the inclusions and limits of this contract are? 
I agreed to eight weeks in my home. Six weeks in she tells me that they will stay with me not eight weeks, but until they are adopted, which is something I never would have agreed to.

She has thrown several threats out to me, including, having me arrested for animal cruelty, making sure any cats I have now will be taken away, and that I be put on a "Do Not Adopt" list at the local shelter, and also withdrawing her "offer" (on the contract) of her paying for medical expenses. She basically told me in a former email that I am now financially responsible for spay/neuter and vaccines and de-worming and de-fleaing of all the kittens as well as the cat.

The only thing I asked her for initially was to take the cat that keeps attacking my cat, and for the kittens to go after eight weeks like I agreed to. I have the kittens eating on their own, so the mama can go anytime.

Thanks for any that can shed some light on this for me.... any advice/perspectives appreciated.

-Chewysmom


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Can you contact a lawyer? Her behavior is disturbing and erratic. It appears to me that *she* would be in breach of contract (_by refusing to pay medical expenses, including s/n_) and there would be no legal recourse she could bring against you. However, if she does have close contacts w/in the foster/adoption/shelter systems it is conceivable that she could have your name put on a do-not-adopt list...though I feel any reason she could give would be slanderous/libel, as you appear to be a fabulous foster mom.

As for the kittens leaving at 8 weeks, I would like to ask some questions for clarification:
First, does this organization actually *have* a place to house the kittens for adoption viewing?
Then, do they have space available or do the foster-moms need to wait until space opens for their foster cats to leave their home? (_the place I foster for only has 7 cages for display/viewing_)
Next, if they have no place to house the kittens for adoption, is their policy for adoptions such that the foster-moms must entertain potential adopters in their own home? (_I don't care for that, but it is sometimes done, though I've never done it myself_.)
Finally, according to the wording of the document, I understand it to state at 8wks of age the 6 felines will be _available_ for adoption. It isn't clear that it means they leave your home exactly at that date/age, only that they will become available by that age/date.

In the grand scheme of things, I wouldn't quibble about the amount of time past 8wks the kittens stay with you (_unless it ran to 2 weeks_). My biggest concern is the abusive way she is threatening you. This (_threats_) may also be a police matter...ask a lawyer if you consult with one.


----------



## Chewysmom (Mar 31, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> Can you contact a lawyer? Her behavior is disturbing and erratic. It appears to me that *she* would be in breach of contract (_by refusing to pay medical expenses, including s/n_) and there would be no legal recourse she could bring against you. However, if she does have close contacts w/in the foster/adoption/shelter systems it is conceivable that she could have your name put on a do-not-adopt list...though I feel any reason she could give would be slanderous/libel, as you appear to be a fabulous foster mom.
> 
> As for the kittens leaving at 8 weeks, I would like to ask some questions for clarification:
> First, does this organization actually *have* a place to house the kittens for adoption viewing?
> ...


It is not a place, really. This lady does rescue and she has built facilities at her home to house cats, and she takes them on the weekends to a farmer's market type of place, and sets up adoptions there. A lot of people in this area, some rescues, do this with various animals.

Something I want to point out, not sure how you (or a lawyer) will see this, but at the top of the agreement, it says that I will foster one female adult cat and her five nursing kittens. Well, the kittens are no longer nursing.. not sure if that makes a difference or not.

I find it interesting that the only "threat" I made towards her is telling her that the mama cat needs to go. She told me that the mama is already adopted, so I wanted to go ahead and have her go. In response to that, I get a plethrough of threats and nasties, and her threatening breaking the contract re: medical costs, etc. To me, if she breaks the contract, then it is null and void and whoever the person was who signed the cats out of the shelter (someone in the organization she works with) is the owner of the cats.

My fiancee's brother is a lawyer, so I am going to email him the contract as well, and see what he thinks.

Thanks,
-Chewysmom


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

This is only my opinion, and as such it really carries no legal weight at all.
Yes, the wording of the contract says "nursing kittens" and I suppose if you wanted to be a stickler of _to-the-letter_ of what the contract says, you could insist the mother cat leave...but IMO, it is usually generally understood that kittens *really* do best when they can stay together as a group with their mother until 12wks of age. This gives them time to socialize, perfect their understanding of the feline language, learn to curb their more rougher play moves and for the mother cat to teach them respectful manners. It is also general knowledge that kittens weaned too early from their mothers can develop life-long habits related to early weaning; like sucking on clothing or people. _I had a cat who would suck MY thumb at every opportunity, for his entire 12yr life, because he was weaned early._ As my final argument, even if the kittens begin to eat solid food at around 4-5wks of age...I'm pretty sure they still nurse, and I've seen much older kittens (even 10-12wks) still nurse off their mother if she allows it.
If I were in your position, having a cat-aggressive foster-momcat whom I was unable to keep strictly seperated from my own cats...I would probably try to find someone *else* to continue fostering the family as an entire unit. In the future, if you wish to continue fostering, you may need to specify you can only foster orphaned litters of kittens to help keep cat-strife to a minimum with your own cats. ...and run far/fast away from *this* fruit-loop you are fostering for, now! :lol: There are much better organizations out there, who will respect your abilities and try to help you resolve any fostering difficulties, without turning on you like a rabid squirrel.
I would be interested to see what future BIL thinks of this situation. 
Best of luck,
heidi


----------



## Chewysmom (Mar 31, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> This is only my opinion, and as such it really carries no legal weight at all.
> Yes, the wording of the contract says "nursing kittens" and I suppose if you wanted to be a stickler of _to-the-letter_ of what the contract says, you could insist the mother cat leave...but IMO, it is usually generally understood that kittens *really* do best when they can stay together as a group with their mother until 12wks of age. This gives them time to socialize, perfect their understanding of the feline language, learn to curb their more rougher play moves and for the mother cat to teach them respectful manners. It is also general knowledge that kittens weaned too early from their mothers can develop life-long habits related to early weaning; like sucking on clothing or people. _I had a cat who would suck MY thumb at every opportunity, for his entire 12yr life, because he was weaned early._ As my final argument, even if the kittens begin to eat solid food at around 4-5wks of age...I'm pretty sure they still nurse, and I've seen much older kittens (even 10-12wks) still nurse off their mother if she allows it.
> If I were in your position, having a cat-aggressive foster-momcat whom I was unable to keep strictly seperated from my own cats...I would probably try to find someone *else* to continue fostering the family as an entire unit. In the future, if you wish to continue fostering, you may need to specify you can only foster orphaned litters of kittens to help keep cat-strife to a minimum with your own cats. ...and run far/fast away from *this* fruit-loop you are fostering for, now! :lol: There are much better organizations out there, who will respect your abilities and try to help you resolve any fostering difficulties, without turning on you like a rabid squirrel.
> I would be interested to see what future BIL thinks of this situation.
> ...


If I had a 100% guarantee form this lady that they all would go at 10 weeks, I would keep them all until then. I have been extremely careful with them being separated from the others 100% (now).
I can't trust this lady, so I am going to have to have her take the mom ASAP to go to her new home. She can't make a promise and keep it, or at least I can't trust her to. 
I agree about running fast and far from her, she is not right in head, or something. I really don't remember ever having such unpleasant interactions with someone.

I'll let you know what the BIL's response is. 

-Chewysmom


----------



## Chewysmom (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, so far she has declared herself the owner of the cats, and told me she will not longer me responsible for any medical costs while the cats are under my care... completely opposite of what the contract says. I asked someone at Animal Control about whether she can just declare herself no longer affected by the contract, they said absolutely not.

She told me there will be a volunteer form her organization contacting me to pick up the cats but no one has called me.
She also accused me of animal abuse, and is giving her official version of the story as-she is taking the cats away from me really because she is concerned about the well being of the cats. She flat out lied and said I have been denying the mama cat medical care.

I got the email address of the president of the organization she volunteers with, they are the ones who actually have the non-profit rescue status/paperwork on file. I am very much considering having a conversation with her, and forwarding her the entire thread of our emails.


----------



## Chewysmom (Mar 31, 2009)

I am very much considering calling Animal Control myself and asking them to come out and do an inspection of the cats, and how they are being kept, so I can have it on record that I am doing nothing wrong here.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think those would be two very good steps to take.
I think it would be a good idea to contact the rescue organization higher-ups as I feel they need to be aware of how their associates are representing their organization and treating their fostering volunteers. The e-mail trail will certainly fill them in and I also think it would be a fabulous idea to have animal control come to your home for a voluntary well-ness check that you initiated so there was professional proof on record.
*_you may also wish to let the rescue board know that you will be having AC come to inspect your home and document the welfare/condition of the foster kitties *because* of the threats and accusations this associate of theirs has made towards you._
Have you heard from Lawyer-BIL yet?

...what a mess this is. You're only trying to help these kitties and you are getting beat with a stick. I think that lady is nutz.
Hugs and purrs to you for sticking it out for the kitties' benefit. I'm afraid an experience like this could have put me off of fostering for good. Well, at least I probably wouldn't foster for _them_...but I'd continue to help foster with other organizations.
Best of luck,
heidi


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Have a cuddle with the cute little kittens- that always makes a person feel better!


----------



## CatOwner (Aug 18, 2009)

So what ever happened with this? This is an interesting story.


----------

